# Hibernate: Verschiedene Klassen zurückgeben.



## stefan2342 (19. Jan 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich experimentiere gerade ein bisschen mit Hibernate und ich habe da mal eine Frage.

Ich habe mir eine Datenbanktabelle erstellt, die verschiedene Fahrzeuge enthalten soll. Eine Spalte gibt den Typ des Fahrzeugs an. Bspw PKW, LKW oder Motorrad.

In Java habe ich dann eine Klasse Fahrzeug angelegt und von dieser Klasse drei andere Klassen abgeleitet: PKW, LKW, Motorrad. Diese habe ich dann als Entitäten eingestellt.

Kann ich Hibernate dazu bringen, je nach Angabe des Typs in der Datenbank die entsprechende Klasse zu verwenden? Am Ende hätte ich gerne eine List von allen Objekten, die ich dann auch verändern und persistieren kann.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## stg (19. Jan 2017)

Polymorphie ist nur eingeschränkt unter JPA möglich. Aber deine Frage klingt nach einem Standard-Fall hinsichtlich Vererbung. Siehe dazu z.B. hier:
https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Java_Persistence/Inheritance

Direkt der erste Punkt: https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Java_...le_single_table_inheritance_table_in_database


----------



## stefan2342 (19. Jan 2017)

Danke, ich werde es mir mal ansehen.


----------

